# Someone care to revies my cover letter/resume?



## DarknessEMT (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm 29 years old, I just graduated from an EMT program at a local community college, got my NREMT certification and just got my license from the state.  I'm about to start applying for my first position on an ambulance and I'm kind of worried about my resume and cover letter.  I've been working in restaurants for about 10 years, so I haven't written a resume since senior year of highschool.  Anyway, here they are, and advice is more than welcome:

Cover letter:


To Whom It May Concern,

My name is Xxxxxx Xxxxxx, and I am writing in regards to the position of EMT-IV as listed on your website.  I am confident that with my education and training, as well as my history in customer service, I will be a valuable addition to the staff at American Medical Response.  I am a recent graduate of an EMT program and have been state licensed and nationally certified.  I hope that my resume, along with this letter, will highlight my capability in performing emergency care and ensuring patient comfort during transport.

I came in second in my class, and I believe that I have mastered the skills needed to serve my community.  I showed great mastery of the skills in class, as well as in assessing medical and trauma emergencies and received a perfect score on my psychomotor exam.  I have a strong desire to make a difference in my community by utilizing my knowledge of medical and trauma emergencies, and I would like to begin doing this as a part of the AMR team.  

I am hardworking and reliable; I pride myself on maintaining a calm and rational demeanor, and I believe in treating everyone with respect and dignity.  For the past few years I have been working in restaurants, and I am ready for a new career doing something that truly matters to society.  I believe my experience in customer service will be a benefit with patient interactions; I am quite familiar with diffusing tense customer situations.  These skills will be of benefit with patient interaction and the level of care I can provide.

Thank you for taking the time to consider adding me to your family of EMS workers, and please feel free to contact me anytime at the number or email address above.  I have also submitted my resume, and have references available, as well as a letter of recommendation.  I look forward to meeting you to further discuss my qualifications.

Sincerely,
Xxxxxx X Xxxxxx
Resume:

Xxxxxx X Xxxxxx
________________________________________
Contact Information and license/registry numbers
________________________________________
Objective:	Newly registered Emergency Medical Technician-IV (EMT-IV) seeks opportunity at American Medical Response to utilize knowledge of patient care, including life saving techniques, in emergency situations.
________________________________________
Work History:	Memphis Pizza Café				April 2006 - Current
			Kitchen Staff/Servers Assist
•	Ensure exemplary customer service
•	Prepare and cook food in a timely manner
•	Maintain clean and sterile food prep/cook areas
•	Handle customer interactions, including delivering food, handling cash/credit transactions, and resolving customer complaints
•	Basic clean up duties (sweeping, mopping, wiping up spills, etc.)
________________________________________
Education:	Southwest Tennessee Community College (STCC) - 2013
    Concentration: Emergency Medical Technician Program
    Graduated Program – 2013

Southwest Tennessee Community College (STCC) – 2005-06
    Concentration: Undeclared

University of Memphis – 2002 – 2004
    Concentration: Biology
________________________________________
Certificates		• Graduation Certificate, STCC EMT-IV Program – August, 2013
       And		   Southwest Tennessee Community College
    Awards:		
• Academic Achievement Award, STCC EMT-IV Program – August, 2013
			    Southwest Tennessee Community College

• National Registry (NREMT) Certificate – September, 2013
			   NREMT Registry no. E3096187
________________________________________
References:		References available upon request


----------



## SamShel (Sep 30, 2013)

Please understand that what I am about to say comes with only the utmost respect for you and hopefully assisting you in gaining employment.  If your resume including cover has already gotten you an interview than please take this with a grain of salt.

   When writing a cover letter keeping it short and sweet are best. Simply explain your goal (gaining employment) and a clear concise description of yourself (maybe), and a thank you for the opportunity. There is no need to tell them you came in second in your class, no need to highlight your certs (unless you believe that will get a job) that they already require, and definitely do not down play your last or current job. Demeaning a position based on opinion does not sound very dignifying.  All the other stuff you have added is not necessary. They will ask if they want to know, do not talk yourself out of job before you have even been called back for an interview.

    Your resume should briefly highlight your work experience, schooling, education, and professional training (specifically related to the job you are applying). Keep it orderly, dates, and numbers. Spell check x 5. As for references I personally do not add them unless they ask. Keep it clean and easy to read. Make sure everything is up to date, including your email and phone number. And spell check again


----------



## Tigger (Sep 30, 2013)

DarknessEMT said:


> I came in second in my class, and I believe that I have mastered the skills needed to serve my community.  I showed great mastery of the skills in class, as well as in assessing medical and trauma emergencies and received a perfect score on my psychomotor exam.  I have a strong desire to make a difference in my community by utilizing my knowledge of medical and trauma emergencies, and I would like to begin doing this as a part of the AMR team.



I would not include this in your cover letter. While it's great that you did well in class (and I truly mean that), unfortunately not many employers actually care. They care that you have a certification in hand, not how you got there. By including this some might think you are a bit arrogant, as it is difficult to master skills without ever having worked the job and many in EMS (right or wrong) are loathe to put classroom learning on the same pedestal as field experience.


----------



## DarknessEMT (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks man.  And there's no need to bet around the bush, my cover letter sucks, lol.  Like I said I haven't written one since senior English class over 10 years ago.  That's why I put it up here before I submitted it.  Gonna scrap it and write a new one from scratch tomorrow.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 30, 2013)

DarknessEMT said:


> Thanks man.  And there's no need to bet around the bush, my cover letter sucks, lol.  Like I said I haven't written one since senior English class over 10 years ago.  That's why I put it up here before I submitted it.  Gonna scrap it and write a new one from scratch tomorrow.



Have you looked for templates online?


----------

